# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  VR headset induction technique

## Nfri

I was in the mall and there were promotions of Samsung VR headset I guess. So I thought how can I use this device with induction of lucid dreams?

1. Fully immerse the virtual reality including sounds.
2. After truly believing of this VR reality, remember to realize that you are in virtual reality and become aware of your possiblities.
3. Forget your awareness
4. Repeat 20 times or more

It's like MILD with virtual visualization without any mnemotechnic  ::D: 

(just Idea)

Can anyone try it?  :;-):

----------


## Habba

> I was in the mall and there were promotions of Samsung VR headset I guess. So I thought how can I use this device with induction of lucid dreams?
> 
> 1. Fully immerse the virtual reality including sounds.
> 2. After truly believing of this VR reality, remember to realize that you are in virtual reality and become aware of your possiblities.
> 3. Forget your awareness
> 4. Repeat 20 times or more
> 
> It's like MILD with virtual visualization without any mnemotechnic 
> 
> ...



Personally, I don't like idea because VR is very limited at the moment. There is only so much you could be aware of.

----------


## stonedreams

I think what would be interesting with that would be to use it similarly to a REEME. Although REEME is somewhat unproven as to if it works or not it would  intersting to test it yourself with your own program if you know how to do that kind of stuff. GL give it a try and post what happens ! :Cheeky:

----------


## DreamVR

Yes I have Gear VR and it is an addicting device for me. I absolutely love my Gear VR!
I have tried to go into WILD with using Gear VR but I find its just not comfortable and cannot
fall asleep. I have also tried using Audio tones while wearing the device. I get to point of body feeling
numb and have even gotten to feel like I am floating but never go beyond that . I will say though
watching the Gear VR before falling asleep does help me come up with new worlds as my imagination is 
terrible. But I still have not had a first LD yet.

----------


## Nfri

well done! thats cool... It didn't occur to me that you can use it as a wild aid as well... I though only about training for your DILD attempts.

Here is what I think:

1. Accept Virtual Reality by fully doing whatever you doing in it
2. Remember to recognize that you are in virtual reality, do a reality check
3. Continue playing or whatever you do there 

Repeat.

I sugest to try that during WBTB

----------


## DreamVR

I like the idea of RC while in VR. That might be a great idea. I have to say if some of the things I do
in VR came as a Lucid dream it would be crazy fun LOL. I never thought about using it as WBTB either
as I only use it before sleeping at night.

----------


## Cron

I've been keeping up on up and coming VR technology and am waiting to see if retinal projection becomes a thing. Retinal projection is mentioned in the book "Ready Player One" and is simply the projection of light into the users eyes. Imagine a projector that projects videos or a laptop screen at a wall, except it is projecting into your eyes instead of the wall. There's currently some companies (or universities?) testing this method of VR and it's suppose to be harmless to the eyes. I'm waiting for this tech to hit the market (if it does) because I think it could be very helpful for practicing control and reality checks in lucid dreams. The immersion alone, along with some lucid dream simulation game could help a person become more experienced in enacting their plans once lucid. It's an indirect induction technique for the future, but could help increase the frequency of successful lucid dreams.

----------

